# New Fishing and Hunting Channel On Direct T.V.



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

New Channel starting tommorow on Direct T.V. channel 611...Nothing but Hunting and fishing...NO GOLD PROSPECTING LOL

http://www.pursuitchannel.com/


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Is that the channel that will be airing the fishing show that you just did the jetty trip for?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep, The BIG UGLY show.....April 1st is the airing date, I don't know what time yet but the show is called "Henry's Dream"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Do you have a copy of the show on DVD yet?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> Yep, The BIG UGLY show.....April 1st is the airing date, I don't know what time yet but the show is called "Henry's Dream"


April 1st is the airing date and they're not gonna call it "April Fool"?????



(couldn't resist)


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I have dish network, and I can't find an outdoor channel period. I thought they had one but I can't find it.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

Angler one is Great and cant wait to see the show. xoxoxo.........


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

lukebodie, here in Katy the dish outdoor channel is 153. Not sure if that helps where you might be. Fishing is friday evening and speargun hunter is 8:30 on sat nights. Other than that, I hope you like looking for gold or lots of hunting.... I love hunting too but 6 days is a bit much...


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Just checked the listings and I don't have a 611 on my Direct TV. Goes from 610 to 612. Maybe it will pop up later today. Sounds like good programming.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

On DirecTV I see fishing shows on:
209 ESPN2 The Deuce
603 Versus
606 Outdoor Channel
608 MAN Maximum Adventure Network
628 FSPI Fox Sports Network
632 SUN Sunshine Network

Then through out the rest of the 600 channels, I find various regional fishing shows at differing times of the week.

I don't have the 611 channel listed yet, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Ragman said:


> On DirecTV I see fishing shows on:
> 209 ESPN2 The Deuce
> 603 Versus
> 606 Outdoor Channel
> ...


Tom .... I catch the shows on all of those channels except I was not aware of 628. Gonna have to check it out. I do get spotty shows on FSNSW - 643.

I'm not showing anything for #611 yet either.

Is anyone else following the *"Hooked Again: Monster Fish"* series of shows they have been showing on National Geographic Channel? They had the story of the young girl that caught the 184 pound Wahoo in Cabo on the other night.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks like the have changed the launch date for the Pursuit Channel till April 9th 2008

www.pursuitchannel.com


----------

